# Véase



## VenusEnvy

Can anyone address this question that I raised in the vocabulary forum?...



			
				buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Véase aquí





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I could just be having a dumb day, but I don't quite understand that word... véase. Are you saying "look here" using Usted, using "ver"? Why is it reflexive then?... Do you want to say "Váyanse"?..
> 
> Sorry, Budding, but this chica is a bit confundida...





			
				buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Hi Venus,
> 
> I've just looked that up actually without having seen your post. I'm trying to say "look here" using the imperative of "ver". The truth is that I don't really understand why it is in the reflexive either! I was hoping that somebody might spot it if it were wrong and explain to me why. The reason why I have put it is that my university professor wrote "véanse apuntes" referring to a list of corrections she had made for a translation. I was presuming that one could use the singular form also. The imperative third person singular of ver is definitely "vea" in any case. Maybe a new thread should be started on this.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

I don't remember about rules but during common language usage, when addressing an unknown/or public at large, one uses third person (usted/ustedes) thus _veáse. _

México has shifted from writing in the proper impersonal _usted/ustedes_ towards the more friendly _tu. _


----------



## VenusEnvy

María: Gracias por la respuesta. Pero, creo que tengo que aclarar lo que no tenemos (Budding y yo) claro.

El dijo "véase aquí" para significar "vea aquí". (Estaba mostrando un enlace para algun sitio o hilo anterior.) Lo que me confundió era el hecho de que hubiera usado la forma reflexiva de "ver". Cuál es la diferencia entre "véase aquí" y "vea aquí".


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> María: Gracias por la respuesta. Pero, creo que tengo que aclarar lo que no tenemos (Budding y yo) claro.
> 
> El dijo "véase aquí" para significar "vea aquí". (Estaba mostrando un enlace para algun sitio o hilo anterior.) Lo que me confundió era el hecho de que hubiera usado la forma reflexiva de "ver". Cuál es la diferencia entre "véase aquí" y "vea aquí".


 
"Vea aquí" suena como una orden, un imperativo.
"Véase aquí" es más impersonal y más neutro.

"Consulte este libro" = una orden
"Consúltese este libro" = es conveniente, se recomienda.... consultar este libro.

"Vea el comportamiento de las abejas en el panal" = casi una orden
"Véase el comportamiento de las abejas en el panal" = aquí les muestro cómo se comportan las abejas .....


----------



## VenusEnvy

Diego: Ahora lo tengo clarisimo como agua. Gracias.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Diego: A mí también está claro ahora. Será muy útil saber. Como decimos por aquí "clear as mud", que irónicamente quiere decir todo entendido.

Gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

Hola Venus:
Ten en cuenta que este "véase" no tiene nada que ver con el "se" de "él *se* ve en el espejo".

El "véase" del que estamos hablando es equivalente a "se ha de ver" "es conveniene que usted vea", etc.

Un guía en un museo:

Véase el detalle de esta pintura. No se lo está ordenando a nadie, está recomendando que se fijen en un detalle. Si dices "ve el detalle de esta pintura" quieres decir que tiene que mirar, que es su obligación. "Véase el detalle de esta pintura" = yo les muestro el detalle, si quieren observarlo mejor o no, es asunto suyo.


----------



## VenusEnvy

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Venus:
> Ten en cuenta que este "véase" no tiene nada que ver con el "se" de "él *se* ve en el espejo".


Ohhhh, ok.. porque lo pensaba así... Es bueno que lo hayas aclarado.  



			
				Diego said:
			
		

> El "véase" del que estamos hablando es equivalente a "se ha de ver" "es conveniene que usted vea", etc.


Entonces, ya que es una forma de "mandato" o "sugerencia", solo se usa en la forma de Usted o Ustedes? (o, vosotros..)


----------



## diegodbs

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Diego: A mí también está claro ahora. Será muy útil saber. Como decimos por aquí "clear as mud", que irónicamente quiere decir todo entendido.
> 
> Gracias.


Hola Buddingtranslator:
me alegro de que todo esté "tan claro como el barro"


----------



## diegodbs

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, ok.. porque lo pensaba así... Es bueno que lo hayas aclarado.
> 
> 
> Entonces, ya que es una forma de "mandato" o "sugerencia", solo se usa en la forma de Usted o Ustedes? (o, vosotros..)


Sí, vosotros/ustedes, porque ya no es algo que tú dices a una persona o personas en concreto, sino algo en general. Aunque ese guía sólo tuviera a una persona delante para enseñarle el cuadro, diría "véase este detalle, obsérvese este detalle, etc". 
Realmente quiere decir que "el hecho de observar o fijarse en ese detalle es importante, merece la pena" y le da igual si delante de él hay una persona o mil. Él no está hablando para que la persona o personas que hay delante de él lo escuchen, sino porque lo que hay que observar es importante.


----------



## diegodbs

Diferencias:

Véase *en* el espejo = mire el espejo y contemple su imagen.

Véase el espejo = he aquí el espejo.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Y qué tal que Nic va a "la casa de los espejos" (sí, esa donde hay espejos distintos que hacen que tu imagen se vea distorsionada) y encuentra cartelitos colgados en los espejos y dicen "véase aquí"   
__________
Edit: es una (mala) broma, todo lo que ha explicado Diegodbs es digno de un 10 en México o una A+


----------



## diegodbs

Aquí también van las notas/calificaciones de 0 a 10.


----------



## fenixpollo

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> México has shifted from writing in the proper impersonal _usted/ustedes_ towards the more friendly _tu. _


 So what would be a more Mexican way to say this, instead of _véase_?  Ve?  Vete?


----------



## diegodbs

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> So what would be a more Mexican way to say this, instead of _véase_? Ve? Vete?


 
"Véase" es del verbo VER, no del verbo IR.


----------



## fenixpollo

Por eso.  Puse "vete" _con sonrisa _porque sé que significa "tienes que irte".  Estoy confundido con las formas del verbo _ver_.  Se parecen a veces a las formas de _ir_.  ¿Cómo será, entonces, la palabra equivalente a véase, pero hablando con alguien que tuteas?


----------



## diegodbs

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Por eso. Puse "vete" _con sonrisa _porque sé que significa "tienes que irte". Estoy confundido con las formas del verbo _ver_. Se parecen a veces a las formas de _ir_. ¿Cómo será, entonces, la palabra equivalente a véase, pero hablando con alguien que tuteas?


 
Es que el empleo de la forma "véase" que estábamos comentando antes no tiene nada que ver con el tuteo, porque es una forma muy impersonal de decir "es conveniente que...", "yo aconsejaría que....." y desaparece la distinción entre el tuteo y el trato de usted.


----------



## fenixpollo

Ahhh... ya entendí.  A _usted_, le dices "véase aquí", pero a tu amigo le dices "mira".  

Ya me cayó el veinte.    Eres un maestro muy paciente y experto, Diego.  Gracias.


----------



## DaleC

Verse quiere decir ver a propósito del beneficio propio, por propio interés, o por placer. Este fenómeno es mas frecuente en el checo que en el español. Así tambien comerse, consultarse, leerse. 

En la filología y la lingüística se denomina la "voz media", que se distingue de la voz activa y la voz pasiva. La categoria de voz media es muy importante en el griego antiguo (en Google véase <"griego antiguo" "voz media">). 

Un verbo en la voz media en el espanol se traduce al ingles muchas veces usando "have" con un sustantivo y "have" o "take" con un verbo nominalizado. 

cómete una galleta -- have a cookie 
véase -- have/take a look


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Ahhh... ya entendí. A _usted_, le dices "véase aquí", pero a tu amigo le dices "mira".


A usted le digo "véase aquí" (véase usted mismo en este lugar/mire su reflejo en este lugar/también: sugiero que vea algo específico en este lugar)
A tí te digo "vete aquí" [ve (del verbo _ver_) tu reflejo en este lugar]
A usted le diría "váyase *de* aquí" [vaya (del verbo _ir_) a otro lugar)
A tí te diría "vete *de* aquí" [ve (del verbo _ir_) a otro lugar)
¡Qué líos! 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Rayines

Hooola: Claro, no hay que confundir el "¡Véase!" como imperativo de la segunda persona del singular (formal)= "Usted, véase aquí!", que para un amigo podría ser :"Mírate...!", con el "Véase" que bien explicaron Diego y otros, que es un impersonal, correspondiente a: "¡Que se vea aquí!" (o algo así); esto no va dirigido a una persona en particular. ¿Sí?


----------



## Meltrust

entonces como seria la traduccion a ingles (aprovechando) para "veanse las notas al final" al pie de un documento? 
take a look to the notes?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

fenixpollo said:


> So what would be a more Mexican way to say this, instead of _véase_? Ve? Vete?


 

Sorry for the looong delay in answering.   If I were writing a letter to my friend and wanted her/him to look at a link, check something out, (Venus, sorry for my earlier misunderstanding) I would definitely write, "_*ve*_ el vínculo/ve la carta adjunta, etc.)  Por otro lado, todo lo que explicó Diego,  como dijiste, fenixpollo, muy bien explicado.

Saludos un año después,

MG


----------



## whatabel0

"VÉASE..." is a ready-done kind of sentence which is used to give examples, explanations or, simply, to linking anything with the previous text.

In Spanish, this sentence is a passive one. I don't know whether in english it is used in the same way, but in Spanish there are two kind of passive sentences: "pasiva perifrástica" and "pasiva refleja". The construction "véase..." is a "pasiva refleja".

This kind of passive sentences is formed by the main verb in any time (it doesn't have to be in conditional or past... it can be in ALL the times), and the pronoun "SE". In "véase", the pronoun has been attached to the verb (véa/se) because it sounds more formal.

We have to bear in mind that what follow the verb is the subject (in Spanish the subject is not compulsory to be at the beginning). So in the sentence "véase el desastre provocado", "el desastre provocado" is the subject of the sentence. As logically, if the subject is in plural ("los desastres provocados"), then, the verb has to be changed to plural: "véaNse".


I hope it was useful for you ^^


ABEL


----------



## unterkauf

diegodbs said:


> Hola Venus:
> Ten en cuenta que este "véase" no tiene nada que ver con el "se" de "él *se* ve en el espejo".
> 
> El "véase" del que estamos hablando es equivalente a "se ha de ver" "es conveniene que usted vea", etc.
> 
> Un guía en un museo:
> 
> Véase el detalle de esta pintura. No se lo está ordenando a nadie, está recomendando que se fijen en un detalle. Si dices "ve el detalle de esta pintura" quieres decir que tiene que mirar, que es su obligación. "Véase el detalle de esta pintura" = yo les muestro el detalle, si quieren observarlo mejor o no, es asunto suyo.




____________


Hola amigos.  Soy nuevo aquí.  Tengo una pregunta acerca del imperativo, el cual tiene ejemplos aquí en este foro.

A mi me parece que "véase" o "dígase" o "vea" o "diga"...son todos imperativos.  La diferencia a mi me parece que es una cuestión de nivel.  Obligatorio en el caso de "vea" pero opcionál en el caso de "véase".

¿Lo entiendo correcto?


----------



## Rayines

unterkauf said:


> ____________
> 
> 
> Hola amigos.  Soy nuevo aquí.  Tengo una pregunta acerca del imperativo, el cual tiene ejemplos aquí en este foro.
> 
> A mi me parece que "véase" o "dígase" o "vea" o "diga"...son todos imperativos.  La diferencia a mi me parece que es una cuestión de nivel.  Obligatorio en el caso de "vea" pero opcionál en el caso de "véase".
> 
> ¿Lo entiendo correcto?


Hola unterkauf y bienvenido al foro: No entiendo bien tu pregunta. Pero quizás esta aclaración te sirve:
"Vea" y "Diga" corresponden al modo imperativo, a la segunda persona del singular (usted). Se puede entender como una orden: "¡Usted, vea aquí!", o "¡Diga 33!" (como en el médico ).
"Dígase" y "véase" también son imperativos, pero lo tienes que entender como una forma pasiva refleja. Te lo muestro de la siguiente manera:
1) "¡Quiero que la verdad sea dicha! (suponte que lo dice un juez).
2) "Quiero que se diga la verdad". (es como lo diríamos en español, usando la forma pasiva refleja)
3)"¡Dígase la verdad!" (forma no usada comunmente, pero que significaría lo mismo).
E igual con "véase": "que sea visto" >>>>"que se vea" >>>"¡véase!" (a convertido en mandato u orden).

Espero no haberte confundido más.


----------



## unterkauf

Quierido Rayines:

Muchas gracias por haberme respondido tan claramente y tan rápidamente.

Sí.  Ahora entiendo bien.  Quise saber si las dos formas del imperativo se distinguieron una de otra.



Usted me lo clarificó.  La forma a la que se le aplica la 'se' al final del verbo (ej., véase, mírese, háblese, dígase, o lo que sea) es una forma imperativa pasiva, o sugestiva, en vez de directa y activa:--como, por ejemplo, vea, mire, hable, diga--que mandan a que alguien cumpla con el mandatorio.


----------

